# Death Note live-action movie!



## SeruraRenge (Mar 4, 2006)

wasn't sure if this belongs here or in Konoha Channel 12.


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Mar 4, 2006)

well thats intresting i think


----------



## Phosphorus (Mar 4, 2006)

Looks awesome.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice poster. Can't wait for the actual film, although that dude looks more like L than Light -- assuming that he _is_ playing Light, of course.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 5, 2006)

Ha, very interesting.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 5, 2006)

That is one ugly mother fucker.


----------



## rosesmary (Mar 5, 2006)

The poster is awesome. Light is so cool (any body knows who he is??)
Its official site (cool designed)


----------



## Freija (Mar 5, 2006)

Personal Jesus said:
			
		

> Nice poster. Can't wait for the actual film, although that dude looks more like L than Light -- assuming that he _is_ playing Light, of course.


Tatsuya is indeed playing Light, and just like i said, he'd be better for L


----------



## the_reaper (Mar 5, 2006)

In the site it is written 2006.3.4. Looks to me like the release date but I don't know if its the 4th of mars or the 3rd of april


----------



## Personal Jesus (Mar 5, 2006)

The bottom of that poster reads "June (First Half)/October (Second Half)", so.. wtf? Is the movie gonna be split into two parts or something?



			
				Uchiha_Itachi_ said:
			
		

> Tatsuya is indeed playing Light, and just like i said, he'd be better for L



Yup, he's even got the baggy eyes and the hair. This makes me wonder how L is gonna look like now.

..actually, I think I'm more interested in seeing Misa. >_>


----------



## Darts (Mar 5, 2006)

Anyone know if its the same plot as manga, isnt the climax of the story way after? How will they end it?


----------



## Personal Jesus (Mar 5, 2006)

Apparently Matsuyama Kenichi be playing L. Whoa, wtf? He looks more like Light than L, in the same fashion that  looks more like L than Light. Bizarre casting, yo.

As for the plot:

*Spoiler*: __ 



My speculation is that it'll either have part 1 end with L revealing his true identity, then part 2 picking up from there and ending with L's ultimate demise. Or, part 1 will condense the first arc of the manga altogether and have L die at the end, with part 2 reintroducing Light along with Near and Mellow.


That's my take on it.


----------



## Gene (Mar 5, 2006)

Live-action, huh? Should be interesting. And I agree with PJ about the casting.


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Mar 5, 2006)

Holy Sh*t...DeathNote becomes a film?!   yes!


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 5, 2006)

My only concern is that Fujiwara Tatsuya can't really act all too well. Otherwise this has been long overdue to be made into a film, I can see it getting remade in the West if it does at least moderately well.

It's a very clever premise and story without needing huge production costs.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Mar 10, 2006)

This is gonna be fucking cool. but isnt N/M whatever white?  you know that guy from donnie darko would be perfect for the role.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Mar 10, 2006)

this could be a decent movie seeing  how the manga is somewhat realistic in a way
no earth destroying laserbeams from hand and stuff

looking forward to this i guess


----------



## Crush! (Mar 10, 2006)

Yes, the movie was announced as being in two parts from the very beginning.

Just wanted to confirm that.


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 10, 2006)

Yes, I've heard of this a while back.

It may actually be superior to an anime series. Deathnote isn't the type of series that could fit into an ongoing anime very well as the vast majority of episodes would consist of people standing around and talking in a building.

Hopefully it's good...And hopefully they do the Mello arc (though it's doubtful).


----------



## Negative-Ion (Mar 10, 2006)

they have a little trailer, dodnt know if anyone watched it. its in that site if you click on the computer monitor.


----------



## narutorulez (Mar 11, 2006)

the trailer made it look like a typical asian horror movie


----------



## shizuru (Mar 11, 2006)

yeah iv senn teh trailer only 17 second long  unless theres a new trailer ?


----------



## narutorulez (Mar 11, 2006)

i saw that one on the official site when you click on the tv


----------



## shizuru (Mar 11, 2006)

i just saw it now ^^ looking good ^^


----------



## Fuko (Apr 23, 2006)

*Death Note*

Anyone seen this yet? looks really cool to me.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 24, 2006)

There was some discussion on it a while ago here.

When I was reading the manga for the first time, I remember thinking just how good a film this would make. It doesn't need to be terribly expensive and it's fantastically written (even from the concept).

There's supposed to be two films coming out this year for it. My only concern is the casting, as I'm not too impressed by Tatsuya Fujiwara's acting ability. Hopefully he's grown up a bit and he'll do well. They've got some great material, just have to wait and see what they do with it.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Jun 5, 2006)

*Death Note*

(Hrm, suprised I couldn't find a thread on this already...)
Well so they have made a Death Note movie scheduled to be released on June 17th in Japan. There is also a second movie that will be released in October. There is also an Anime and video game in the works, but onto info about the movie...
Director: Shusuke Kaneko.
Yagami Raito: Fujiwara Tatsuya
L: Matsuyama Kenichi
Ryuuku & Remu: will be computer generated (voice actors are undecided)
Watari: Fujimura Shunji
Amane Misa: Toda Erika
Ray Pember: Hosokawa Shigeki
Misora Naomi: Seto Asaka
Yagami Soichiro: Kaga Takeshi
Yagami Sachiko: Godai Michiko
Yagami Sayu: Mitsushima Hikari
Matsuda: Aoyama Sota
Aizawa: Shimizu Shin
Ukita: Okuda Tatsuhito
Mogi: Nakami Raikuji 
Also there is an original character Akino Shiori: Kashi Yu 


TRAILER
DIFFERENT TRAILER -TRANSLATED-
Here is a music video with exclusive clips from the movie not in any trailer. I assume the song will be in the movie and is titled Manatsu no Yoru no YUME, (Midsummer-nights dream) by Sugashikao.


----------



## underdogdlx (Jun 5, 2006)

frickin awesome. i had no idea they made a movie. looks very good. L especially looks like i would expect him to.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow...WOW! It looks so weird, Ryuk in a real world.

But what story do the movies tell? They can't tell the same story as the manga in that limited time. 
As for the anime, i'm looking forward to that.

And lol L looks so real.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 5, 2006)

light looks nothing like his manga counter part though.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Jun 5, 2006)

Well the story is suppose to follow closely to the manga although there is that curve ball of that original character, who I would bet is probably gonna be a love interest...
But they could probably fit in a good amount of the story in 2 movies.


----------



## Jin (Jun 7, 2006)

The movie looks so great. i cant wait to see it.

It looks pretty close. I remeber just about every sceen in the trailer so.


----------



## LieToMe (Jun 7, 2006)

-faints- My god it looks great. I'm guessing that the video is not going to be in english? Ryuuk looks neat. 
Although, I would want this guy to play L..



EDIT: 

Here are some pics of the movie.
Misa=HOT


----------



## Codename: L (Jul 1, 2006)

*Death Note Fans, the movie is out in Japan!!!*

Here's something to lighten up the mood, "Can't touch Naruto"

and i heard that the sequel is on its way too.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 1, 2006)

Moving to correct Forum.

We were discussing this a while back in the Staff Lounge. Apparently it's really good! I think with the actor for Light being a little dodgy and some material ideally for cinematic form normally being mishandled badly, I was honestly not sure what to expect. I'm really glad to hear they've done a good job.

Roll on the DVD.


----------



## azuken (Jul 1, 2006)

You can tell Ryuk is CG'd, but he still looks pretty damn good. I want the DVD now too.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 1, 2006)

too bad we have to wait for the dvd for the subs


----------



## azuken (Jul 1, 2006)

We should do the subs. Its can be a Naruto Forums Production.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 1, 2006)

arent raito and misa both blond haired? wtf is up with their black hair


----------



## shizuru (Jul 1, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> arent raito and misa both blond haired? wtf is up with their black hair


raito's haire colour is brown misa's original is blonde... but she has loads of wigs and stuff to look different all the time ^^

 sequel comes to japanese cinema in october all ^^


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 1, 2006)

This looks awesome.  So, no one is subbing this?

Now, we wait a few months to maybe a year for this to come to America.


----------



## kusari-gama77 (Jul 1, 2006)

yheah this movie does look pretty awsome. i hope its just like the manga.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 2, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> So, no one is subbing this?


That's what I would like to ask as well.


----------



## Parell (Jul 2, 2006)

I love Death Note. I hope when it comes out on DVD somebody will sub it even though its technically not anime.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 2, 2006)

Chibi_sasuke2k5 said:
			
		

> raito's haire colour is brown misa's original is blonde... but she has loads of wigs and stuff to look different all the time ^^
> 
> sequel comes to japanese cinema in october all ^^


This is confusing I have seen art where it looks like his hair is blonde, then some where he is brown Same with L, In some he looks to be brown and some he is black haired


Movie seems to follow the manga quite well, I noticed, the 2 fbi agents, the bus scene, L. taylor


----------



## Personal Jesus (Jul 2, 2006)

Ryuk looks awesome. Light is.. alright. What the hell was Misa doing with the bicycle bell, though? o_O


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 2, 2006)

Misa is hot. I also liked her in Nobuta wo Produce.


----------



## shizuru (Jul 2, 2006)

here we go people allready there are scences showing up on youtube for all people to enjoy
light meets ryuk


----------



## Sawako (Jul 2, 2006)

I hope someone subs this. Maybe we'll have to wait until it comes out on DVD, but I hope someone does!

I wish I spoke Japanese and lived in Japan so I could watch this.


----------



## shizuru (Jul 3, 2006)

^ yup me to T_T


----------



## LieToMe (Jul 3, 2006)

Alright...download a client such as bit tornado or bit comet

 use this one if you are knew...

Just download the setup file and install it....afterward open the program and go to file>open go to where ever you saved the torent file....select it and open it...the download should begin or it may take a few seconds...the amount of time the download takes could be a couple days or hours...be patient...just push the little minimize button and then the program will go to your task bar...*When the file is download, DO NOT log off or turn off your computer...the download will stop and remain at where it is at...so if you just leave it alone the file will most likely be done faster....if you need any help just either post it here or pm me.* When the file is done downloading post here saying so and then i'll tell you how to upload it.


----------



## ChocoKitten (Oct 8, 2007)

I think its a great show. I was reading on Wikipedia that it airs in America October 20,2007. I'm not sure if it all ready does I doubt. I'll check when I don't feel so lazy.


----------



## Nexas (Oct 9, 2007)

^lol bump for great injustice


----------

